# quantity over quality!!! (temperary)



## pookie81 (May 24, 2013)

For my very first Harest i want a stain that's going to produce alot of resin and bud once i get past that I'll move on to a stronger stain so what strain produces the highest yield???:icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 24, 2013)

ak47


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2013)

I'm confused, do you want quantity over quality or quality over quantity....both of your descriptions sound like you want both.  

If you are looking for large yield go with something like Big Bud.


----------



## powerplanter (May 24, 2013)

I say get both.  Get some Larry OG...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

Critical Mass - Mr. Nice Seeds


----------



## cubby (May 24, 2013)

Stains...? Is this new lingo?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

lol...yeah I caught that too :laugh:


----------



## pookie81 (May 26, 2013)

Once again ty hemp goddess b/c big bud was where i was going to start but since im using such a big area i wanna throw in some of every bodies ideas so ive always heard good things about ak47...Larry OG and critical mass are new to me but will def. Look into them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2013)

Well as long as you keep in mind that Big Bud will not have the quality that some other strains can have, you should be happy.  I have not grown any of the other strains that the others mentioned, but if you can have both quality and quantity, maybe that is the way to go.  Are you looking for an Indica or Sativa buzz?


----------



## pookie81 (May 26, 2013)

Umm probably indica since i heard they are a smaller with a shorter grow cycle and if i do decide to use big bud as my quantity what do u suggest as my quality??


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2013)

There are lots of strains that produce large amounts  out there these days  few things you need to look at .....
1...Room height and size
2...How much space has each plant got
3...Light
4...Pot size 

So what you get from a plant has many many factors. As a general rule with all the crosses on the market now days to get 8 to 10 week flower times you need to pick the Indica Dominent strain. Most of the time the more Sativa in it the longer the flower times. Experience is a must to get the biggest yield in any area 
IMO you have to settle for a in between strain cause one thing growing quantity other is getting rid of it which will be hard to do  so even tho a strain is 800 grams per m2   80 percent of the growers will never achieve it   your best bet is to do a engine search for commercial growers Hi yielding strains there are lots of them  

Critical mass is supposed to be a "rework" of the original big bud, My understanding its that the line is bred from the same original parent stock, but selected differently, mainly for better potency. IE, they aren't "quite" the same thing, though they are related. 
Never tried either, but the original "big bud" goes back a LONG time, at least to the late 1980s, if not older than that, and its known for two things: Super-high yield, and low potency. 
Supposedly the critical mass rework is more potent. Its probably a great strain to grow if you care more about quantity than quality.

Here are my picks  for  strains

Purple kush
Big Bang   
Skunk 1
pure power
m39
northern lights 
chem dog


----------



## brimck325 (May 26, 2013)

drizella by dynasty, best of both worlds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

I knew they had reworked Big Bud for improved potency, otherwise I wouldn't of suggested it.

I'm growing Jack47 which is sativa heavy hybrid and mataro blue an indica leaning the opposite as far as effects go. Both of which, imo/e are pretty easy to grow.


----------



## kaotik (May 28, 2013)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> drizella by dynasty, best of both worlds.


yup. 
dynasty has some great stuff. professors high yielders meet both quantity and quality 
i was thinking cosmic brain myself (only because i've not tried the noted high yielding driz)

gave my cashcrop buddy a clone of cosmic brain and he loved the thing.. huge yielder of quality buds.
we mope almost every visit how neither of us kept her going


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 4, 2013)

I am a big fan of Critical Jack Herer.  I believe that it is from Delicious Seeds.  Very nice taste, pretty big yield, and good potency.  It has an up racy high, great daytime smoke.  I was getting a 1oz yield, from cuttings, that were flowered as soon as roots showed.  They each took less than 1 sq. ft of space in my flowering room.  3 oz with a 4 week veg, from cutting, with a single top, and LST with less than 3 Sq ft, of space.  

Homie


----------

